# عمرك حسيت انك ضعيف ؟



## Alexander.t (16 يوليو 2012)

عمرك حسيت انك ضعيف ؟
عمرك حسيت انك مظلوم ضعيف ؟

بجد احساس بشع !


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يوليو 2012)

*يااااااااااااااااااااااا مااااااااااااااااااااا

ما تعدش*


----------



## Critic (16 يوليو 2012)

لا لا تخطيت المرحلة دى ,وصلت لرتبة"كسيح" , ودى بتيجى من الإحساس بالعجز على المدى الطويل


----------



## soul & life (16 يوليو 2012)

*كتيررررررررررررررر  الاحساس بالضعف بيكون دايما ملازم الانسان اذا عجز عن تخطى مرحله معينه ضيقه ما ودا طبعا  مر عليا انا شخصيا كتير*
*الاحساس بالضعف  ... مؤلم خصوصا اذا شعرت بانك مظلوم من اقرب المقربين ليك وغير قادر حتى انك تدافع عن نفسك بتلتزم الصمت وجواك بركان من الانهزام والضعف وشعور اليم بالظلم .*
*كمان بشعر بالضعف والظلم لما اكون متواجده فى بلادى واشعر انى مواطنه درجه تانيه وانى من الاقليه وان حقوقى ممنوحه كمنحه  من الاغلبيه وليس كحق وسيبك من اللى بيتقال اعلاميا لاننا فى الاخر عايشيين فى البلد دى عافيه وبناخد حقوقنا عافيه لولا ربنا كان زمنا اتهجرنا من زماان*


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

بشع جداً جـــداً
خصوصاً لمآ بتكون محتآج بس تحس بوجود حد أو حآجة بتقويكـ .. ومش مهم تقويكـ فعلاً 
ويتبخل عليكـ بآلإحسآس دهـ كأنكـ فولآذى ومحرم عليكـ تضعف ..!






*.،*
​


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يوليو 2012)

كتيــر لكن حاليا فى بداية طريقى لرتبة "الكسيح" :spor24: 
زى ما قال كريتك انها بتيجى من الاحساس بالظلم والعجز على المدى الطويل 
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يوليو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> عمرك حسيت انك ضعيف ؟
> عمرك حسيت انك مظلوم ضعيف ؟
> 
> بجد احساس بشع !


*عمرك شفت ان فى يوم وليلة يختفى كل اللى حواليك ؟*
*وكلهم يتنكروا لك فى لحظة ؟*
*عمرك شفت أنك تصرخ للناس كلها وماحدش يسمعك الا واحد بس ؟*
*وماحدش يصدقك الا واحد بس ؟؟*
*حكى يامينا ...قول*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عمرك شفت أنك تصرخ للناس كلها وماحدش يسمعك الا واحد بس ؟*
> *وماحدش يصدقك الا واحد بس ؟؟*



مين الواحد ده ؟؟؟ 

إحكى يا عبود .... قول


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> مين الواحد ده ؟؟؟
> 
> إحكى يا عبود .... قول


*مينا اللى بيحكى مش عبود !!!!*
*عموما هو أبويا الله يرحمه *
*أرتاحتى ؟؟ ....سيبى بقى الراجل يحكى *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مينا اللى بيحكى مش عبود !!!!*
> *عموما هو أبويا الله يرحمه *
> *أرتاحتى ؟؟ ....سيبى بقى الراجل يحكى *



طيب كويس إن أبوك كان بيسمعك ..........
 ده إنتا كنت فى نعمة


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 يوليو 2012)

الانسان المسيحى 
المفروض ان عمره ما يحس بالضعف 
 وانت ليه اصلا ييجى فى دماغك التفكير ده؟

ايه مش لاقى حد يسمعك؟
 ربنا مستعد يسمعك من هنا لبكره ده ربنا بيسكت الملايكة عشان يسمع صوتك وبيفرح جدا بيك ساعتها.

ايه مش لاقى حد يفهمك؟
 وهتلاقى فين حد يفهمك مهما كان مخه وتفكيره ومشاعره  قد ربنا؟ ربنا اللى عارف ادق ادق حاجة عنك معقولة هتلاقى حد يفهمك زيه؟

إية مش لاقى حد يحس بيك؟
 ربنا اكتر واحد ممكن يحس بيك فى الدنيا كلها دا هو اللى قال
 "من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى"
 فى اكتر من كده؟




المفروض انك 
عمرك ما تحس بالوحدة ولا الضعف ولا الظلم 
 لان ربنا معاك دايما حتى لو اعز انسان  عليك فارقك لاى سبب 
أو ظلمك لأمر ما أو قسى عليك او لو ملكش اصحاب 

ربنا هو صاحبك والمفروض ان هو له  الاولوية عن اصحابك
والمفروض كمان انك متخافش من اللى جاى، خايف تبقى وحيد؟ طيب ما احنا قولنا  ان ربنا معاك ومش هيسيبك خايف ليه بقى؟ 

دايما قول لربنا
*"ليس كما اريد انا  بل كما تريد انت" *
سيب ارادة ربنا هى اللى تمشيك فى مستقبلك وزى ماربنا  هيختارلك  اعرف ان ده الاحسن ليك.

وصدقونى مافيش حد ممكن يريحك قد ربنا، كل اللى عليك انك
 تكلمه وهتلقاه *سامعك  وحاسس بيك وبضعفك 
*وهتلاقيه احسن ميت مرة من اى حد فاكره ممكن يريحك.

*
اللى نطلع منه من الرد الطويل ده 
ان عمر ما حد فينا يقول:-
(انا ضعيف ) 
* 

+++++++++++++++++++

وزى ما عبود قال بالظبط 




عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * أبويا ..... الله يرحمه *



أبوة .....كان ملجأة .......وكان بيسمعة 

طيب ما أبوك السماوى موجود وهو ملجأنا وبيسمعنا 
والأب السماوى أفضل مليون مرة من الأب الأرضى 
​


----------



## Critic (16 يوليو 2012)

> الانسان المسيحى
> المفروض ان عمره ما يحس بالضعف


طب بالنسبة ان السيد المسيح نفسه حس بضعف لدجة انه قال "نفسى حزينة حتى الموت" ؟
المفهوم ده مش صح ابدا
ده بيزود على الام الانسان الم اضافى و هو "شعور وهمى بالذنب" , لأنه لو كان مسيحى حقيقى مكنش هيحس بالضعف ده !! وده مش صح , كلنا_كبشر_ تحت الألام وعرضه للضعفات النفسية بغض النظر عن حالتنا الروحية , والمسيح نفسه فى الجسد كان مجرب وتحت الآلام مثلنا , علشان كدة هو قادر يعيينا وحاسس بينا , لأنه مر باللحظات دى


----------



## white.angel (16 يوليو 2012)

*مجاليش قبل كدة .... *
*حسيت بالظلم كتير ... انما الضعف ... *
*مبسمحش لنفسى احس بيه .....*
*دايماً اقول لنفسى انى اقوى من الزمن وظروفه .....
 مهما تعمل ..... بربنا طبعاً ... 
لان محدش بيخسر الا انت .... ومحدش بيتعب الا انت .... 
محدش هيشاركك المك او ضعفك .... غيرك .... فامتتعبش نفسك ..!!*
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> طب بالنسبة ان السيد المسيح نفسه حس بضعف لدجة انه قال "نفسى حزينة حتى الموت" ؟
> المفهوم ده مش صح ابدا
> ده بيزود على الام الانسان الم اضافى و هو "شعور وهمى بالذنب" , لأنه لو  كان مسيحى حقيقى مكنش هيحس بالضعف ده !! وده مش صح , كلنا_كبشر_ تحت الألام  وعرضه للضعفات النفسية بغض النظر عن حالتنا الروحية , والمسيح نفسه فى  الجسد كان مجرب وتحت الآلام مثلنا , *علشان كدة هو قادر يعيينا وحاسس بينا , لأنه مر باللحظات *دى




طيب وهو أنا قولت غير كدة 

أقرأ المشاركة مرة ثانية 



AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> الانسان المسيحى
> المفروض ان عمره ما يحس بالضعف
> وانت ليه اصلا ييجى فى دماغك التفكير ده؟
> 
> ...


 

​


الألم والضعف والحزن والظلم موجود ......... أة 

لكن عندما تعيش مع المسيح يجب عليك لا تشعر بهما 

مع المسيح فية تعزية كبيرة ........ لا يشعر بها غير القريب منه 





​


----------



## Critic (16 يوليو 2012)

> لكن عندما تعيش مع المسيح يجب عليك لا تشعر بهما


ما هو ده اعتراضى
بصى السيد المسيح نفسه قرب الصلب :


> ثُمَّ أَخَذَ مَعَهُ بُطْرُسَ وَابْنَيْ زَبْدِي، *وَابْتَدَأَ يَحْزَنُ وَيَكْتَئِبُ*


اذا كان المسيح نفسه فى الجسد كان تحت الضعف النفسى , يبقى احنا لا يجب علينا ان نشعر بهما ازاى ؟!
جميع القديسين بما فيهم الرسل كنوا قريبين من المسيح , ولم يكن ولا واحد فيهم فوق الضعف والحزن والألم , لا يمكن ان يتوقف الانسان عن الشعور بتلك المشاعر , لكن الله يعيننا لنتحملها ونتعلم منها ويعزينا لنعزى الذين تحت الآلام مثلنا , كما يقول بولس الرسول :


> فَإِنَّنَا نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْخَيْمَةِ* نَئِنُّ مُثْقَلِينَ*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *الألم والضعف والحزن والظلم موجود* ......... أة
> 
> *لكن عندما تعيش مع المسيح **يجب عليك لا تشعر بهما*
> 
> مع المسيح فية تعزية كبيرة ........ لا يشعر بها غير القريب منه


*هو المسيحى دة سوبر مان ؟؟*
*وألا ملاك من السما ..أعذرينى يعنى *
*ازاى أبقى أنسان ولا أمر بأى لحظات ضعف ولا اشعر بالحزن ولا الم ..ولاولاولا ...؟؟!!!!!!!!*[/COLOR]


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يوليو 2012)

* مش حسيت بضعف و عجز بس لا حسيت بالكسرة بعيد عنك .. شوفت شماتة ناس كنت بفتكرهم قريبيين منى فيا .. كنت محتاجة أى مساعدة و لو كلمة حلوة من حد و ملاقيتهاش .. و اللى كان بيكلمنى مكنش حب فيا أد ماهى كانت شفقة .. ناس مكانوش متوقعين انى أوصل للمرحلة دى من الضعف و التعب لان المفترض انى قوية و انى مسيحية و انى و انى و انى ... كله كلام فاااااضى .. وقت الضعف بتبقى محتاج حد قريب منك .. على عينى و على راسى انك تطلب ربنا و انه يبقى معاك دة شئ مفروغ منه بس برضه محتاج بشر .. حقك تضعف و تتعب انت انسان و حقك تلاقى ناس جنبك .. يمكن محدش فى الدنيا هيحس بيك أكبر حاجة ممكن حد يعملها انه يادوب عارف انت حاسس بايه مش حاسس بيك .. بس اما يكون حد بيحبك بيبقى عارف احساسك و مقدره و بيحاول يساعد ... ربنا يسندك و يبعتلك انسان يسمعلك ..

بكرة الفترة دى تعدى .. و هترجع تشوفها من بعيد .. حسابات كتير هتتغير .. و هتعيد ترتيب البشر فى حياتك حسب قربهم الحقيقى ليك .. هتطلع أقوى حتى لو فيك حاجة اتكسرت بس هتكون أقوى و إن كانت القوة دى فى انك تقبل ضعفك لو لا قدر الله حصل مرة تانى .. مجرد قبولك لفكرة انك بيجى وقت تضعف فيه دى قوة و فهم حقيقة لطبيعتك البشرية .. بابا يسوع معاك *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 يوليو 2012)

*من اصعب الاحاسيس فعلاااااا 
الاحساس بالضعف انك مش قادر تتحرك وتعمل حاجه وتدافع عن نفسك لانك من جواك ضعييييييييف

واحساس بالظلم لما تنظلم من اقرررررررب الناس علي قلبك

واحساس بالوحده لما تبقي حواليك كل الناس بس مش حاسس بوجودهم


واحسااااس بالتغير المفاجئ والغرررريب لما تحس ان انت مش انت وتحاول ترجع زي ماكنت ومتعررررررررررفش

واحساااااس لما تحب ترضي كل الناس وحتي لو علي حساب نفسك وفي الاخر ميعجبهمش برضو 

ربنا يرحمنااااااا
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يوليو 2012)

*بالتأكيد يا مينا كل واحد مننا مرت عليه فتره حس فيها بضعف وانكسار
دى احاسيس طبيعيه لاننا بشر ..
خصوصا الاحساس بالظلم ده شىء بشع لانه على اد ما بيشل التفكير بيكسر القلب وبيهز الكيان كله
انا شخصياً يمكن مريت بكتير مواقف اثرت فيا بس بنسب مختلفه لكن كان فى موقف اكتر من اى موقف تانى حسيت وقتها بضعفى وانى لوحدى وكنت فى خطر حقيقى مش مجرد كلام 
كنت اتمنى احكيه على العام يمكن كنت ارتاح وحملى يخف لكن للاسف مضطره اسكت رغم ان فى البعض هنا عارفه وعاشه معايا
بس صدقنى ومش مجرد كلام ان الوقت ده كان اكتر وقت حسيت فيه يعنى ايه انك تطلب معونه من السما ويعنى ايه تحس بقوة الهك وتشوف بعنيك تدابيره العجيبه وتحس بمدة ايده ليك وده كان اجمل ما حصلى فى حياتى رغم قسوة التجربه 
ربنا معاك ومتعولش الهم مفيش تجربه صعبه بتستمر كله بيعدى ..*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 يوليو 2012)

ده بالظبط اللى قصدتة فى كلامى اللى فات 



Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> 
> بس صدقنى ومش مجرد كلام ان الوقت ده كان اكتر وقت حسيت فيه يعنى ايه
> 
> ...


*

يعنى لما قربت من ربنا .
*



> ويعنى ايه تحس بقوة الهك وتشوف بعنيك تدابيره العجيبه


*

أحست بعدم الضعف لما أحست بقوة ربنا ..... يبقا المسيحى سوبر مان بالمسيح (( يا عبود )) 

*


> *وتحس بمدة ايده ليك وده كان اجمل ما حصلى فى حياتى*
> *رغم قسوة التجربه
> *



يجرح أيوة لكن ....... يعصب 

يسحق .............ويداة تشفيان 

++++++++++++++++++++++++++

عندنا إحساس بالضعف .... أكيد ... لكن القوة عند المسيح نلجأله 
عندنا إحساس بالظلم ... أكيد... لكن كرمتنا الحقيقة هو المسيح نلجأله 
عندنا إحساس بالخوف ... أكيد ... لكن الأمان عند المسيح نلجأله 


أنا كمان
 مرات كتير جداً حسيت بضعف وحزن ألم وظلم وخوف
ومريت بتجارب كثيرة جداً 
لدرجة البكاء  الكثير واليأس وفقدان الرجاء 

ولكنى عندما تقربت من المسيح بصلاتى الخاصة 
صدقونى سمعت المسيح بيكلمنى وبيرد عليا ويعطينى الأمان وأجابنى على كل ما أسئلتى 
وأعطانى رجاء ما بعدة رجاء 
وإلى الآن لم أحس نهائى بهذة الإحساسات المرة 
والحمد لله لى صداقة خاصة بإلهى 
فهو أبى وصديقى الذى اكلمة دائماً عما يدور داخلى 

++++++++++++++

لازم تعرفوا
 إن الشيطان هو اللى بيحسس الإنسان بإنه ضعيف 

والمسيحى لم ولن يكون ضعيف مادام المسيح صديقة ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (16 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> لازم تعرفوا
> إن الشيطان هو اللى بيحسس الإنسان بإنه ضعيف
> 
> والمسيحى لم ولن يكون ضعيف مادام المسيح صديقة
> [/CENTER]



*انا معاكى فى كل الكلام اللى فوق .. اننا بالمسيح اكيد أقوى .. بس مش كل ضعف يبقى اساسه الشيطان .. كلنا بنضعف تحت اى ظروف قاسية .. احنا مش حديد .. فكرة اصلا ان الشيطان هو اللى محسسنى بالضعف يبقى لو انا ضعيف ابقى بعيد عن ربنا دى بتزود الالم على الانسان و بتشيله هموم اكتر .. اة نصلى و نطلب ربنا .. و اكيد فيه معونة من ربنا بس فين دور البشر ؟؟ المسيح فى صلبه و عز المه اكيد الاب كان موجود بدليل انه طلب منه المغفرة .. بس برضه كان محتاج المريمات تحت صليبه . كان محتاج يشوف تلاميذه موجودين .. الضعف صفة بشرية .. و الموضوع نفسى اكتر ماهو روحى .. ممكن نصلى و عارفين وجود ربنا بس حاسيين بألم حاسيين اننا تعبانين .. و انا تعبانة و بابا قاعد جنبى ببقى مطمنة ان بابا جنبى بس بيفضل ألم المرض فيا .. فاحنا واثقين و عندنا رجاء ان اكيد ربنا بيساعد و بيد قوية هيرفعنا بس دة ميمنعش احساسنا بالضعف الوقتى و الالم 

*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 يوليو 2012)

> Critic قال:
> 
> 
> > ما هو ده اعتراضى
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> > أنا لم أنكر إحساسنا بالضعف والحزن والألم
> 
> 
> * لأ ...أنكرتيه فى بداية مشاركتك هنا*
> ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> AL MALEKA HELANA قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> AL MALEKA HELANA قال:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> > *عشان كدة أنا مش فاهم وسألتك هو المسيحى سوبرمان ؟*
> > *ونفضتى لى ...*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > ويا ترى* ما شفتش* باقى مشاركتى دى :a82:
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > ويا ترى* ما شفتش* باقى مشاركتى دى :a82:
> ...





AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ​





AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ​





AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ​





AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> وأنا مستعد أعطيكى تجربتى بجوار تجربة الأخت
> ( مع احترامى الشديد وتقديرى لها )...........  تصبح لا شئ *
> *
> بس ساعتها ماكنتش لسة أعرف المسيح ...*



يا أستاذ لا تعطى مثال وتجربة عشتها ...... قبل أن تعرف المسيح 

قولت مليون مرة  

أى حزن أى ألم أى إضطهاد أى ضيق  يختفى ....  بجانب المسيح 

لإن المسيح هو الذى يساندنا ويقوينا  




​


> *
> كنت واثق أن فيه ( ربنا ) ...لكن لم تمنع هذه الثقة فى كونى شعرت بالحزن والضعف وقلة الحيلة وقلة القيمة والألم *




لإنك كنت وقتها لا تعرف من هو الإله الحقيقى (( المسيح )) 
بُناءاً على كلامك أنت 



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> **بس ساعتها ماكنتش لسة أعرف المسيح ...*




*وما حالك بعد معرفتك بالمسيح المُخلص 

هل مازلت تشعر بنفس المشاعر 
وانت بعيد عن المسيح 

أم تغيرت للأفضل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *يا أستاذ لا تعطى مثال وتجربة عشتها ...... قبل أن تعرف المسيح*


*لية بقى ؟؟؟*
*ماكنتش بنى آدم وقتها يعنى ؟؟؟*
*خارج حسابات البشرية ؟؟*
*طيب سؤال لحضرتك ...مين اللى وقف جنب منى ساعتها ؟؟*
*مين اللى كان بيقوينى ؟!!!*
*مين اللى عبر بيا التجربة ؟؟*
*أعذرينى فى جهلى بالمسيحية وأشرحى لى *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لية بقى ؟؟؟*
> *ماكنتش بنى آدم وقتها يعنى ؟؟؟*
> *خارج حسابات البشرية ؟؟*



تمام كدة 

وبعد معرفتك بالمسيح ........ أصبحت لا تشعر بالضعف 

لأن المسيح أصبح هو قوتك 

وأصبحت أنت تقول .......

*قوتي وتسبحتي هو الرب وصار لي خلاصًا مقدسا. *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يوليو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *لية بقى ؟؟؟
> ماكنتش بنى آدم وقتها يعنى ؟؟؟*
> *خارج حسابات البشرية ؟؟*_*لية بقى ؟؟؟*
> *ماكنتش بنى آدم وقتها يعنى ؟؟؟*
> ...


*هو اية اللى تمام كدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ماكنتش بنى آدم ؟ !!!!!!!...*
*وكنت خارج حسابات البشرية ؟؟؟*
*فين أجابة سؤالى ؟*
* ...مين اللى وقف جنب منى ساعتها ؟؟*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 يوليو 2012)

الخُلاصة 

الإنسان اللى يحس بالضعف والحزن 

هو إنسان بعيد عن الله 

لأن الله هو مصدر قوتنا وعزائُنا 
 




​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يوليو 2012)

*طيب....*
*أدخل يامينا كمل موضوعك *


----------



## white.angel (16 يوليو 2012)

*معلش اسمحولى فى تعليق بسيط *
*مش كل الناس على نفس مستوى العمق الروحى *
*يعنى مقدرش احكم على شخص حزين او ضعيف بأنه بعيد عن ربنا*
*لا .... *
*كل واحد حسب معرفته وعشرته بربنا يعنى هيلانه كلامها سليم بس فى اطار علاقتها الشخصيه مع ربنا ... 
ماينفعش يبقى كلامها عام عالكل *
*وعبود كلامه صح .... على مستوى معرفته وعلاقته بربنا *
*وهكزا دواليك ...*

*يعنى مثلاً لو جبنا مثل من الكتاب المقدس ...
 لما الموج هاج على المركب والسيد المسيح كان نايم ..... *
*لو طبقنا المثل دة على حياتنا .....*
*مش كل الناس هتقدر تجيب مخده وتنام جنب السيد المسيح 
وتسيب الموج يعمل ما بداله....*
*فى ناس هتصرخ ....
 وفى ناس هتسكت بس مش هتقدر تنااااااااااااام بعمق 

**اللى نجح فى انه ينام والموج بيكسر مركبه دة ليه عمق
 واللى صمت واحتمل بصمت له عمقه
 واللى صرخ له عمقه *

*لان ربنا بحر ..... مقدرش اقول انك يأما جوا البحر يأما برا .....*
*لو ضعيف يبقى بعيد عن ربنا ولو قوى تبقى قريب من ربنا*
*ربنا سلس عن كدة ...... *
​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يوليو 2012)

منورين يجماعه
بصى يا هلانه انتى كلامك صح بس لولا التجارب دى لولا ما هنحس بقوة المسيح
حينما اكون قوى لانى مع المسيح ديما تاكدى انا هيجى وقت واحتاج اعرف مصدر القوه
" لو مفيش ضعف بالتاكيد مش هيبقى فى قوه "

احب اقولك انى بسبب اللى انا فيه بقول لربنا ليه كده 

كنت بفكر نفسى قوى ؛ من زمان والدنيا بتخبط فيا
محستش بضعفى الا لما المشكله جات فى اعز ما املك ع وجه الارض اخويا الاكبر منى
ربنا يبعد عنكم الاحساس بالظلم والضعف ويبعد عنكم رغبة الانتقام
لما بنكون مظلومين رغبة الانتقام بتبقى بشعه !


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يوليو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> كنت بفكر نفسى قوى ؛ من زمان والدنيا بتخبط فيا
> محستش بضعفى الا لما المشكله جات فى اعز ما املك ع وجه الارض اخويا الاكبر منى
> ربنا يبعد عنكم الاحساس بالظلم والضعف ويبعد عنكم رغبة الانتقام
> لما بنكون مظلومين رغبة الانتقام بتبقى بشعه !



ربنا معاك يا بطل

بس هو فيه نقطة مهمة جدا

لو إنتقمت لنفسك أو لأخيك ح تبقى خسرت موقفك كضحية 

و ح تبقى إنت الجانى

و تبقى فى الحالة ديه لا طلت بلح الشام و لا نبق اليمن

مش عارفة إن قلتلك صلى لربنا عشان يتصرف بطريقته ....ح تقتنع و لا لأة 

بس دا حصل معايا 

طبعا أنا كمان مريت زيك بمواقف صعبة 

مواقف كتير حسستنى إنى ضعيفة

و نفسى يكون عندى قوة زى هرقل أو شمشون عشان أهد الدنيا كلها فوق من جرحونى هذا الجرح البالغ

و كان نفسى أرجع الزمن للوراء قبل حدوث أحداث بعينها ....طبعا عشان أخليها ما تحصلش

لكن الواقع كان غير كدة نهائى 

لا أنا شمشون 

و لا ح أقدر أرجع الزمن

و المصيبة وقتها إنى ما كنتش حاسة بقيمة الصلاة 

و الصراحة وقفت قدام ربنا و قولت له :

أنا عارفة نفسى و عارفة أعمالى و إنى ما إستحقش تدخلك فى حياتى

ممكن لو سمحت تتصرف 

أنا عاجزة جدا جدا 


و صدقنى ربنا إتصرف فى الوقت المناسب جدا جدا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يوليو 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> عمرك حسيت انك مظلوم ضعيف ؟




*من غير اي تفاصيل
حسيت بكده جدااا
الاسبوع اللي فات​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

ضعف عن ضعف يفرق 
يعني فثي وقت تحس فيه انك مش مسيطر علي حياتك وغيرك بيحركها  
والاحساس ده قاتل وخصوصا بقي لو انت من ادبك بتتكسف ترفض طلب حد 
والحد ده سايق فيها 
وفي ضعف تاني انك تكون حاسس انك خاطي لدرجه ان لو ربنا ممدش ايده مش هتقدر تتوب او تتحرك من المربع اللي انت فيه 
انا شخصيا عشت النوعين دول من الضعف


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 يوليو 2012)

اوقات كتير جدا شعرت انى ضعيف وكذلك انى مظلوم


----------

